# Supro "Super" Amp?



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey All

I just picked one of these Supro "super" model amps up in a pawn shop for quite cheap; and I was wondering if anyone has any info on them? All I was able to fish off the net was tube types and that the're supposdley "class A" whether thats true or not I dont know. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Supro Super model 1606S was made between 1961-1964. Listed at 4.5 watts, 3 tubes and 1x8 speaker. Black and white fabric cover. Not a lot of info available.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Much appreciated!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Alot of the Supro/National/Valco/Airline/Gretsch amps were made by the same company.

I have an old Gretsch 6150 with a 6V6, one 12AX7 and a tube rectifier, and it's a great little amp. Just an 8" AlNico Jensen spkr. 

What size speaker is in this amp?


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

An 8" Jensen as well, sounds great. But I think I may have to bring it into a shop and have it looked at; the input is a bit wonky and it cuts in and out.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...someone threw one of these out with their garbage on the street where i lived some fifteen years ago. once i realized it wasn't one of those two-tone sears portable record players, i adopted it and gave it a good home.

a friend in montreal restored it, and i recently popped a celestion vintage ten in it.

i use it a lot for recording. 

-dh


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah I forsee this one being one of my main recording amps once I get the input issue sorted out.


----------

